# Audi's Wolfgang Egger Talks quattro Concept, A1, S1, A2 and Possible X6 Competitor in Sicily



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Inside Line's European editor Alistair Weaver attended the first British wave of the Audi A6 launch event in Italy recently and, while there, had a chance to sit down with Audi Group design chief Wolfgang Egger. The conversation touched on several future product topics. Here's a quick rundown.

<b>A1/S1/A2</b>
The next-generation A2 that has been so rumored over the last few months has found itself in a bit of a pause due to lack of appropriate chassis donor. Originally expected to be based on the architecture planned for production versions of Volkswagen's Up! concept cars, Audi has now dismissed such a plan. For now the A2 will wait (maybe for MQB on which we expect next-gen A1 to be on), and Audi will focus on expansion of the A1 lineup to include a 5-door, a Cabriolet and 180-hp S1.

<b>X6 Competitor</b>
Inside Line's intel is vague here... or rather Egger is. Egger says the upcoming Audi Q3 will be more like the X6 in shape, not surprising since spy photos of the Q3 and the original CrossCoupe concept car shown several years ago had this more fastback design. According to the story, Egger says the X6 has become more of a woman's sportscar in China where any such product would need to be successful for the business case to work. Wolfgang also apparently said Audi "could go further to compete with BMW (X6)"

<b>quattro Concept</b>
Regarding the quattro Concept, Egger said the project to build a production version is "not dead" though it also hasn't been confirmed for production. 

Read more after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

